# Could someone help me with my problem



## Killaway (Aug 4, 2017)

Hi, I just bought a pc on monday, the asus gt51ch. It came with windows 10 already installed on it and has a ssd and a 1tb hdd. 
On wednesday it just shut down whilst i was playing a game. At first i thought it was just doing an update or something, but then it came up saying it encountered a problem and needs to restart. 
The error code it gave me was kmode exception not handled. 
So it restarted, and again came up with the same error. I spoke to MS support and they wasnt too helpful. They told me to make a bootable usb with windows 10 on it, which i did. But that didnt work either it came up with another error code "irql not less or equal"
They then told me to speak with the store i bought it from. Which i did but they said they didnt have anymore in stock and probably wouldnt be able to get me another replacement. 
I then spoke to asus to try send it back under the warranty for them to repair it but they declined it and said i must go through the store. 
Long story short, im waiting on asus to get back to me again about getting it repaired but... if they wont. What are my options?

A little bit more info... 
Windows 10 is on my ssd. So im thinking, could i unplug my ssd and put a usb stick in and install windows 10 onto the hdd and when i can afford, buy a new ssd and install that into my pc?

I dont actually know where my ssd is inside the pc, i had a look but can only see the hdd.

Hopefully i explained it alright, just wondering if any of you guys could help me out? I really dont want to just send the pc back to the store since ive never really had a new decent pc before and dont want to be without and i really like this one.

Thanks

Scott


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

what country are you in ?

some hdd also have an ssd integrated


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

Why don't u return it to the store,get the money and buy it elsewhere...... like amazon????


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> I just bought a pc on monday, the asus gt51ch. It came with windows 10 already installed on it and has a ssd and a 1tb hdd.


*ASUS ROG GT51CH Gaming Desktop*
It appears it came with Windows 10 Home 64-bit.
I'm guessing yours came with a 1 TB SATA hard drive and a 128, 256 GB, or 512 GB GB solid state hard drive.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Killaway (Aug 4, 2017)

It had a 1tb hdd and 512gb ssd


----------



## Killaway (Aug 4, 2017)

etaf said:


> what country are you in ?
> 
> some hdd also have an ssd integrated


Sorry missed your reply, im in England


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

there are a lot of consumer rights in UK 
1) dont go direct to the manufacturer - your agreement is with the store - i have known people have issues where they go direct to the manufacturer and then because the store knows nothing end up with a repair if it goes wrong again
2) you can get a replacement or your money back 
3)it would be worth talking to the consumer advice people - part of trading standards - there advice line is excellent and will tell you how to progress
4) have a look at the companies t&cs , places like currys are very poor at understanding there own t&cs and often the advisors make mistakes - so looking at the T&Cs can help 
Around the 6mth rule on replacement / repair / refund , i have a clients and made them aware of the rules and a few augments. 
they also offer a money back if within 30days 


> We will offer either a repair, exchange or refund if the fault occurs within 30 days of purchase


where did you buy it


----------



## Killaway (Aug 4, 2017)

Well your going to kill yourself when i tell you this lol but.... brighthouse! lol. I mean taking it back isnt a problem but they will just take it back and i wont get another one, because they dont have any. I just really want this pc and if i can get it fixed somehow that would be great. 
I only got it from there because the last pc i got a pc year ago from pc specialist which was new but it wasnt the best so been after a new one for a few years but my credit is so bad and my girlfriend spotted this and told me soo thought why not it seems like a good pc and i can afford it just about lol. 

So yes, to reiterate i could take it back and dont have to pay for it, but i really would like to just get it fixed because its such a good pc, for what i want it for anyway.


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

It is possible that your SSD doesn't even look like a disk drive. There's a new form-factor, M.2 ... They fit into a connector on your motherboard.


----------



## Killaway (Aug 4, 2017)

Ah right ok, but would i be able to disconnect that and then insert a usb with windows 10 on and it will let me install win10 on my hdd? I suppose if the ssd and the hdd is integrated then there is no hope at all of fixing this?


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

You can likely reload onto the SSD. You'll need to bypass the security on the BIOS, tell it to use legacy boot devices and boot from the USB port first. I doubt the SSD is bad, hardware-wise speaking. I think Windows is just corrupt, somehow ...


----------



## Killaway (Aug 4, 2017)

Well i did change the boot order and it tried to boot from the usb but i just got the same error message and then it went back into a restart loop again.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Then your only choice is to get the store to repair
otherwise mucking about with the hardware may invalidate the warranty 
This is an expensive bit of kit 
£2,799.97 at currys 
is this the tower
http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/comput...-of-gamers-gt51ch-gaming-pc-10159086-pdt.html


----------



## Killaway (Aug 4, 2017)

Yes thats the tower. I dont think the store is going to repair it, only asus will by the looks of it. Hopefully they do though because i waited 3 weeks for delivery, had it 1 day and it broke lol


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

yes, but do it via the store
or get the store to agree to go direct in some form of writing

http://www.which.co.uk/consumer-rights/regulation/sale-of-goods-act#who-is-responsible


----------



## Killaway (Aug 4, 2017)

Ok, thanks. I will give them a call tomorrow and get it sorted out.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

according to currys that can be available by 12:00 to collect tomorrow local to me
did you pay much less ?


----------



## Killaway (Aug 4, 2017)

The store i got it from is a hire purchase store. I couldnt afford it outright and my credit is quite back so i couldnt use a company like pc specialist or anything. I think this store may only get a couple of these in stock and when they are gone they are gone. I will just ring them tomorrow and see but i think that all they will do is just take the pc from me and that is it. I dont think they will repair it, or send it to be repaired, im really not sure. But rather than them just taking it from me and im left without the pc that i really want i would rather get it fixed by either myself or someone that knows what they are doing.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i think you can ask for a repair 
see here
http://www.which.co.uk/consumer-rights/regulation/consumer-rights-act
but i'm not an expert and also as purchased under credit a different set of rules apply 
but , even more reason to deal with the store , you dont want to do anything and end up with the credit obligation 
ie if ASUS lost the item or say they never received , you can be in all sorts of extra costs etc

as you say give the store a call , and see what they have to say 
shame the consumer line is not open at weekends


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

did you try the asus support chat line ?
and then ask them how you can re-install the software from the recovery partition
https://icr-emea.asus.com/webchat/i...81.412033193.1501882388-1463557258.1501882388

have you tried booting into the factory recovery parition 
looks like on the ASUS as the PC starts - use F9


----------



## Killaway (Aug 4, 2017)

No i never tried the asus chat line, i will try that though. And also i did not try booting in the factory recovery partition. I did try a few things but that was not one of them, mainly because im not sure what i am doing really.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

we are trying to see if we can re-install the windows system
most PC have a recovery partition where you can rest the PC to factory condition
if windows issue and NOT a hardware problem , then trying a repair or a re-install can help
It will be backto how it was when you first took out of box

so if a PC cannot start windows - then often you can get to the partition and get that to boot up a menu and choose the recovery
the chat line will also help and talk through - not sure if they are 24hours

looking on the ASUS site F9 appears to get to that menu
so when the PC is switched on , try tapping the F9 key and see if a menu appears

usually you cannot boot to the repair advanced menu - but it looks like ASUS uses F9


----------



## Killaway (Aug 4, 2017)

Ah right ok, i tried f8 and that just got me to select the boot up order, then f2 or del was to enter bios, which i couldnt really do much from there either from what i saw, only change boot order and other stuff im not sure what it was. So maybe i will try that in the morning and see if that works. Its hit and miss as to whether or not it actually boots up or not, sometimes i get the option to hit f2 or del but most of the time i dont even get that option the screen is just blank. 
I will try that though and see if i have any luck with that.
Some of the errors i got was: kmode exception not handled, irql not less or equal, and kernal... something, cant remember what that one was.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

it was f9 
not f8 or f2


----------



## Killaway (Aug 4, 2017)

Yes, ill give it a try. I was just saying what i tried previously thats all sorry lol


----------



## Killaway (Aug 4, 2017)

F9 didnt do anything, it just tried to boot up normally and gave me another error message unexpected kernel mode trap


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

As soon as you get past the POST, start pressing <F9> repeatedly. Don't just hold it down, just press. press, press ... Probably about 2x/second, or so.


----------



## Killaway (Aug 4, 2017)

it still doesnt appear to do anything. I just tried again twice but it just comes up saying starting automatic repair, then goes to the screen saying there has been an error and needs to restart


----------

